# cannondale hollowgram sl 2x9 pics and weiht



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

just got them now I have to make them work on a regular bb.


----------



## Cypress (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice.

I just wish they came in a triple. I'm trading my SL 2x9 for the carbon Si cranks because the spline for turning the SL's into a triple won't be available until June-ish.

We have hills in Montana. Big ones.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

excellent. how did you score those and what are they going on?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

That's one heavy big ring!


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

That's a great weight for both crank arms! :eekster: 

Power Arm Pros are like 310 grams but have more drawbacks.

Very nice


----------



## onespeedfreak (Sep 30, 2006)

if you use zipp vuma quad bb cups, you should be able to install this on a standard bb shell. they are both bb30 designs, i just don't know about the spindle length.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Slobberdoggy said:


> Power Arm Pros are like 310 grams but *have more drawbacks*.


I've been using them for about 8 months now in 2x9 (44/29) with a 108mm spindle. I've had no trouble at all. What sort of drawbacks or problems have you come across?


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

BlownCivic said:


> I've been using them for about 8 months now in 2x9 (44/29) with a 108mm spindle. I've had no trouble at all. What sort of drawbacks or problems have you come across?


BC - I'm a firm believer in PAPs. I guess I should say "popularly believed drawbacks". Mainly durability of carbon to rock strikes, crashes, isis versions have chain line problems and stiffness/bearing quality vs. hollow grams.

Also did you have to do anything special to use the 29t??? I thought with a 29t or smaller the chain will ride the spider and crack it.

I'm using an isis version of the PAPs on a 68mm bike and it's fine but on a 73mm +e I had a lot of problems. In general i just don't like isis either. A jis PAP with a ti bb is the bestest weightweenie-wise for sure though. I would probably ride that any day.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

smudge said:


> excellent. how did you score those and what are they going on?


I've been waiting for them for 5 months, very long wait. they are going on my no saint


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

onespeedfreak said:


> if you use zipp vuma quad bb cups, you should be able to install this on a standard bb shell. they are both bb30 designs, i just don't know about the spindle length.


I have the vuma bearings but I need to figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> That's one heavy big ring!


I have lighter ones but this one looks very good with this cranks


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> That's a great weight for both crank arms! :eekster:
> 
> Power Arm Pros are like 310 grams but have more drawbacks.
> 
> Very nice


the only drawback I see with hollowgrams is bb weight


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Slobberdoggy said:


> BC - I'm a firm believer in PAPs. I guess I should say "popularly believed drawbacks". Mainly durability of carbon to rock strikes, crashes, isis versions have chain line problems and stiffness/bearing quality vs. hollow grams.
> 
> Also did you have to do anything special to use the 29t??? I thought with a 29t or smaller the chain will ride the spider and crack it.


Mine is also ISIS on a 68mm frame. I seem to be having no trouble with my chainline. I can go the full gammut of the 29 with the 11-34 cassette without any rubing on the FD, and that's a Campy Record Ti 10 speed derailleur. I also don't have any trouble shifting from the 29 to the 44. I did mess around with thin spacers between the chainrings and the spider to eliminate some rubbing of the chain on the shift pins on the inside of the 44. Yes, I had to grind down the chainring mounting tabs on the spider to clear the chain, but I bought the cranks used for $150, so I was not so concerned about modifying them.

I started out with a Token Scandium 68x108 bb, and that was fine for quite some time till the crank/spindle interface started getting loose. The crank bolts were as tight as they could possibly be, and the spindle still slid right off when the bolt was removed. I think it may have been a combination of the crank arms getting a bit loose, and the spindle being machined on the small side of the manufacturer's tolerance, because it was the same with a brand new bb. I have since switched to the American Classic ISIS bb with the Chromo spindle (14g lighter using Extralite crank arm bolts than the Token), and it seems to be tighter in the crank arm. We'll see as I haven't really done much riding yet with the new setup.

Oh, and the crank arms arrived with evidence of a few ground/rock/etc... strikes, and I've had a number of them myself. They don't look horrible, and so far they seem to be holding up just fine :eekster:.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Limon said:


> the only drawback I see with hollowgrams is bb weight


Hi,
could you post an overall view of the axle and BB cups so i can see the whole axle? and where can one find such crankarms??
i also thought about using the SL cranks since i installed the Vumaquad crank on my roadbike about 1 month ago. so this would really be a light setup....i just did the math using the numbers you show and some of mine:

SL crankarms: 331g
axle+vumaquad Bearings:199g
lightweight 29 / 42 chainrings: 68g
chainringbolts: 9g

total crankset+BB: 607g

but then you think a second and do the same on a set of Storck Powerarms: 533g


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

My Power Arms setup works out like this:

Arms: 317g
ISIS BB: 140g
Crank bolts: 14g
Chain ring bolts: 9g
Boone Ti 44t: 63g
Boone Ti 29t: 23g

Total: 566g


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nino said:


> Hi,
> could you post an overall view of the axle and BB cups so i can see the whole axle? and where can one find such crankarms??
> i also thought about using the SL cranks since i installed the Vumaquad crank on my roadbike about 1 month ago. so this would really be a light setup....i just did the math using the numbers you show and some of mine:
> 
> ...


here you go more pics, one major thing that made me get this cranks is how sweet they look and 2x9 specific.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> My Power Arms setup works out like this:
> 
> Arms: 317g
> ISIS BB: 140g
> ...


my powerarm setup:
powerarms 321g
american classic spindle action tech cups 131g
ti bolts 16g
ring bolts 7g
sugino 42t 49g
stronglite 29t 23g
total 547g
this is on my racer x at the moment


----------



## MGBYLR (Oct 2, 2004)

Post some pictures when you get them mounted I'll be interested to see how it works. I've been wondering if you could match the vuma BB with a cannondale crank.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

You might want to read that thread on how to fit the Hollowgram SL to a standard non-BB30 frame...


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

*My setup . . .*

 Here are weights for my THM-Clavicula

Cranks/BB - 442

Chainrings - 112 CT2 outer, CarbonTi middle and Extralite inner

Bolts - 14

total 568 grams

Well I wonder how these cranksets rate on stiffness


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

The Hollowgrams are among the stiffest cranks on the market, very durable too...


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

What do the carbon SI crank arms weigh?


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

It´s a BB30 or a convencional BB? incredible weight....


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

did you get this system together?

are the vuma quad bb cups durable? are the bearings as big as shimano cups and more of them? or are they smaller actual bearings? are they full compelment or caged? 

cheers!


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

I am interested about that setup. Is the axle long enough ?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Where can you buy a BB30 crankset? I'm interested because I'm thinking of having a custom titanium frame built up and would like to get consider these cranks and have the builder make the bottom bracket for BB30.


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

you can get it on ebay, probebly that will give you the crank for the best price. chainreactioncycles.com had it before, but seams that they have removed it from the shop now


----------



## holiday (Apr 27, 2004)

*power arms?*

I'm looking for a new crankset for my 1x9 and wondering about these power arms.

where do you find these? are they pretty stiff?

thx,
holiday


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Where can you buy a BB30 crankset? I'm interested because I'm thinking of having a custom titanium frame built up and would like to get consider these cranks and have the builder make the bottom bracket for BB30.


FSA makes a number of BB30 Cranksets, so any FSA dealer should be able to get them. Also, Cannondale cranks are available as an after market upgrade, so any Cannondale dealer can get them. So far, those are the only MTB cranks I know of, but I'm sure there will be more very soon.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

dRjOn said:


> did you get this system together?
> 
> are the vuma quad bb cups durable? are the bearings as big as shimano cups and more of them? or are they smaller actual bearings? are they full compelment or caged?
> 
> cheers!


summer went by and didn't get to work on it but I do want to make it happen :sad:


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Power arms are available from any US dealer with access to the Hawley catalog.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

In theory could you not use the Extralite Bottom bracket cups for their Ebones cranksets? They use a 30mm ID bearing (6806 2rs). 

Then the next matter is making a new bottom bracket spindle that has enough/correct width to compensate for the BB cups. The spindle is going to be major $$$ to machine from Ti rod and then having the two zones ground where the bearings interface to.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Hardtailforever said:


> Power arms are available from any US dealer with access to the Hawley catalog.


The only Power Arms available through Hawley are the new ones that are X type BB, just like the Claviculas. They are also priced near the Clavs now as well.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

This looks like a cool project. Any progress getting these to work with a standard 68mm BB?


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Do any of you know where to find a 29 tooth chainring?

I'd like to find the older Cannondale 29 tooth chainring that works with standard chainring bolts (I understand the new chainrings are threaded).


----------

